# Sample 24 from Bluegreen



## skiqt323 (Apr 19, 2012)

We attended our first timeshare presentation this past weekend and while we didn't purchase a TS, we did get a sample 2 year package that allowed us to try out the system for 2 years and then if we decided to purchase, the 3000.00 we paid for the sample package would go towards our TS down payment. With the sample, we have 0 maintenance fees and 12000 bluegreen vacation club points (which im not sure exactly what that would get us)

We had some restrictions: can't use around holiday, cant use june and july at certain resorts and we can only use bluegreen resort (cant trade into the rci since we weren't paying the rci annual fee). This was all find since we wouldnt travel with timeshare during these black out dates. 

Now after coming home and doing some research, we won't be purchasing a timeshare through bluegreen after the trial period. We would purchase a resale, but I am wondering what the downsides of purchasing resale are. 

The sales person told us that since H is a gov't employee we would get the special benefits that normally cost 1300. I can't remember exactly what included in the benefits, but I remember wanting all of it haha. We were also told if we bought resale, these benefits would not be included. 

We still aren't sure if a timeshare is right for us currently. We don't have children and we mostly add vacations to H's work trips, making them very low cost, but we would like to be able to travel more frequently at resorts like we have seen timeshares offer. 

My main question is should we keep the sampler 24? I do think it would be a great way for us to learn the timeshare system and we can afford the 3K. The main reason we thought it was a good deal is bc we were looking to go on a vacation next year and just for 1 week was 2K (not including airfare). This would allow us 2 weeks at very nice resorts that were located in driving distance to us. (we live in north FL). We also travel to Disney a few times a year and would be able to use our points for that instead of spending cash for hotels and friends could join us as well. 

Any tips?


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2012)

I would recommend rescinding and getting your $3k back.  You can rent two weeks at MUCH NICER resorts from other owners for much less.  If you're wanting to get your feet wet with no ongoing obligations, renting from other owners is the way to go.

I've stayed at several Silverleaf resorts, and they're among the worst out there.  Their Presidential units are okay (in line with other middle of the road timeshares), but their regular units are small and in poor condition.  There are people who are happy with Silverleaf ownerships, but I would suggest just about ANY other system over them.

Don't believe anything a salesman tells you.  They are experts at figuring out what motivates you and twisting things around to make it look like buying from them is the only way to get it.

Always buy resale.  The perks you get from buying from the developer are almost NEVER worth the extra cost.  (Most timeshares are worth 0-10% of the purchase price the day after you buy them.)  Many of the things they imply that you can only get from the developer are also available for resale owners.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree about renting from an owner. But I thought the OP mentioned Bluegreen, not Silverleaf. Are they one and the same? 

Also, there's a Bluegreen expert (or two) on TUG who I am sure will come around shortly. 

We once got sucked into purchasing one of these preview packages during a sales pitch at Bonnet Creek (back when it was still in the early days of construction...it's nice to see that the resort has turned out as well as we thought it would.) The nausea in my tummy hit as soon as we returned to the hotel room, and we rescinded the next day. Easy-breezy. It was the first and only time we've ever said yes during a pitch, and that experience has made it easier to say no ever since.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 19, 2012)

Im not sure what Michael's experience at Silverleaf has to do with yours at Bluegreen, But I completely agree with his conclusion...rescind

These "trial" programs are the salesmans last ditch effort to get some money out of you..and although they are not cheap, they are not a bad way to try out the system. You can however get the same experience renting form an owner...and that would be cheaper


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 19, 2012)

Rescind!  The annual maintenance fees on 12k Bluegreen Points in the E Trust Fund are $880 - far less than the $3000 you are paying, and without the restrictions regarding holidays and high seasons.


----------



## skiqt323 (Apr 19, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Rescind!  The annual maintenance fees on 12k Bluegreen Points in the E Trust Fund are $880 - far less than the $3000 you are paying, and without the restrictions regarding holidays and high seasons.



Thanks for the advice everyone. We will recind. I am confused by what you mean here. I dont think we are ready for annual fees, which is why we did the sampler package. I have looked a bit into renting, but it seems like prices are much more than 880 for a week and most other resorts that we like of bluegreens are not available for rent.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Apr 19, 2012)

skiqt323 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. We will recind. I am confused by what you mean here. I dont think we are ready for annual fees, which is why we did the sampler package. I have looked a bit into renting, but it seems like prices are much more than 880 for a week and most other resorts that we like of bluegreens are not available for rent.


The point being made is that paying the owner-related fees (if you were an owner) is quite a bit less than what you have paid $3K already.  On the other hand, if paying the $3K is the only way you can presently see to try what you want, then you are safe doing it that way.  There will be no ongoing obligation and you can still buy resale later if you like what you tried.  

If you rented from a present owner, you would not have to mind the black out times.

You have already noted that you would pay close to the $3K to rent what you want to try; so you would not be out much if you keep the package.  Just be prepared to endure a high pressure exit interview after you use the package.  You do have a right to tell them to leave you alone and you do not want to talk with them about it.  We also refused to sign any papers after we used such a trial package at Wyndham  (Boy did that make them mad!)

Arm yourself with everything you can learn about their program and how it works.  Read about other owners' experiences here.  Then be an informed consumer.  No one should ever purchase a timeshare (resale or from the developer) if they don't understand how it works, and what's it's really worth.  You are in the right place and asking the right questions.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 19, 2012)

I would make sure that there is actual availability at the time and place you want to use the package. Call them and try and see if you can book it now, and make sure you can't get it cheaper from an owner either here or on RedWeek. If you don't see it, then it might be worth it. If it's not, then you know that you definitely need to rescind.

I'm guessing, though, that if it isn't available from an owner privately, the inventory won't be in the preview package availability, either.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I thought the OP mentioned Bluegreen, not Silverleaf. Are they one and the same?





ronparise said:


> Im not sure what Michael's experience at Silverleaf has to do with yours at Bluegreen, But I completely agree with his conclusion...rescind


My mistake.  Not sure how I could have confused those two.  Sleep deprivation, perhaps.  

Bluegreen is quite a bit better than Silverleaf, but the point remains the same.  Renting from owners is the best way to get a feel for timesharing, without being tied to one system or a long term commitment.

At the same time, read and learn here on TUG.  Between your actual experiences staying at timeshares and what you learn here, you will be in a much better position to decide how you can best utilize timeshares after a few stays.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 19, 2012)

3K isn't the worst deal out there. 
If you decide that you like BG once you stay in their resorts, then BocaBum can hook you up with a nice package with all the bells and whistles that you'd get from buying direct.    He's a member here on TUG and can help you find what would work best for you.  Don't worry there wont' be any high pressure sales pitch from Boca.  

I love BG resorts.  I own at one of them but have stayed at several over the years and find them to be in unique locations as far as timeshares go.  It's a great mini-system with lots of options.  Enjoy your sampler package.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 19, 2012)

skiqt323 said:


> We attended our first timeshare presentation this past weekend and while we didn't purchase a TS, we did get a sample 2 year package that allowed us to try out the system for 2 years and then if we decided to purchase, the 3000.00 we paid for the sample package would go towards our TS down payment. With the sample, we have 0 maintenance fees and 12000 bluegreen vacation club points (which im not sure exactly what that would get us)
> 
> We had some restrictions: can't use around holiday, cant use june and july at certain resorts and we can only use bluegreen resort (cant trade into the rci since we weren't paying the rci annual fee). This was all find since we wouldnt travel with timeshare during these black out dates.
> 
> ...



Depending on the time of year you want to travel, 12000 points rent from between $360-$780 if you rent them directly from an owner.  If you rent the actual week on an advertising site, it's higher.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 19, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> Depending on the time of year you want to travel, 12000 points rent from between $360-$780 if you rent them directly from an owner. If you rent the actual week on an advertising site, it's higher.


 

So in a word $ 3,000 vs 2 x 780 = 1,440 savings by rescinding and renting


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 19, 2012)

the good news if he only got pinched for 3k vs 30k i am sure the 3k haircut is more preferred. 

that is what makes the exit programs so popular.. lower upfront cost and the UP get to see and feel timeshare and now may start to find out more on his purchases. 

that would be good all the way around in my view.   you learn about resale and only loose 3k which most explorer programs have a time limit for use or loose.


----------



## skiqt323 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone, we have rescinded. Now where do I find all these inexpensive rentals? I looked on the market place here and they all seemed to be well over 1K for a week


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 20, 2012)

Go to Yahoo and join the Bluegreen Exchange Group - there are owners there who will rent you - or make reservations for you with - 'soon to expire' points for great prices.  There is also a Bluegreen Owners Group there that will help you learn much about the BG system.


----------

